# Whale story



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've found some dead animals in my yard, but never a whale.

http://io9.com/5845718/33+foot+long-dead-whale-found-beached-in-english-field


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Poor thing However, perhaps someone could till it under, where it will make good fertilizer and be reborn as a crop:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe it was trying to evolve some legs.


----------

